# cold and painful gums



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

I've had a cold for twelve-ish days now and Im feeling miserable with that I'd been managing it ok with warm lemon and honey drinks and rest. Since Friday my gums have started to get sore and at first I thought it was just down to the cold, since Im feeling so choked up constantly blowing my nose etc. Do you think its connected? 

Since Saturday I've been taking paracetamol and at first it was easing the pain in my gums but now its not really having effect. I've tried making a dentist appointment but it seems they are shut  for the bank holiday (Scotland) Im worried about taking paracetamols for too long too, this is the 3rd day.

I've tried reading up online and it seems sore gums is common in pregnancy so I wonder if you knew of anything I could do until I can see the dentist.

Sorry its a bit of a random question for a midwife, but its really starting to get me down  . I've not managed to eat my breakfast because of it and off course this will probably make me feel worse on top of constantly blowing my nose   poor dh had me crying on his shoulder about it this morning.

Thanks for any advice you can give, I'll try anything as long as its safe for the baby.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's unusual to get gums that are so painful in pregnancy, do you think you will manage to get an emergency dental appointment tomorrow?

The paracetamol will be fine, as long as you are having no more that 4g in 24 hours.

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for replying. 

I managed to get an appointment this afternoon. Dentist gave them a thorough clean. He did say it was probably aggravated by my cold as sinuses are near roof of mouth and because I wasnt feeling well gum infection has flared up.

I've got penicillin and some chlorhexidine mouthwash on prescription too so hopefully start to feel better soon.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, I think a few days snuggled up on the sofa with some good dvds is called for!!

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

